# i've got problems.



## fuhkingeh (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, so i really like original vw rims and won't put anything else on my cabby. until. i had a revelation. i thought. gee these might look daaamn sexy on my car. so let me know what you think if anyone's put these on a mk1 or 2. or whether or not you think it'll look good.








ooooooooor...


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: i've got problems. (fuhkingeh)*

mini wheels usually run a fairly high et so youll most likely have to run spacers.


----------



## fuhkingeh (Oct 6, 2008)

spacers i got 
idk the site says the phonedial like ones are 15x 5.5 with a 45 offset
not sure what the offset means or et though...


----------



## fuhkingeh (Oct 6, 2008)

Bümp.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (fuhkingeh)*

hub bore on OE mini wheel is 56.1mm
hub bore on OE vw is 57.1mm
bolt patterns are both 4on100mm


----------



## fuhkingeh (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (teutoned)*

But what does that mean? Can you explain to me what hub bore and offset 
mean?


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (fuhkingeh)*

hub bore or center bore
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...id=91&

et/offset
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...ge=91
bolt pattern
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...e=101
OE mini wheel has a smaller center bore. it won't fit over your hub unless you have it machined or get creative.
OE mini wheel has larger et. wheel sits farther inboard. w/o spacers wheel will most likely rub or hit strut/shock? will need spacer.
bolt pattern is a match!


----------



## fuhkingeh (Oct 6, 2008)

Well thanks for the info. Spacers are easy. But idk what I could do about the offset thing. I would have them machined but I have no idea how strong they would be afterwards. Oh well, I guess that means my dream shall not come true. I guess I'll just go with my original idea. Thanks a lot for the information.


----------



## 91JETTAboy (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (fuhkingeh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuhkingeh* »_But what does that mean? Can you explain to me what hub bore and offset 
mean?









haha kid you come to my posts saying im an idiot?
you dont know what hub bore and offset are
are you kidding me?

maybe you should learn a few things before you open your mouth.


----------

